# Wrist brace help!



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

This might be a bit silly, but i'm scared to drill a hole in the handle of any of my nattys in fear that they may split or break. I want to attach a wrist cord but just keep imagining it split down the middle upon drilling! are my fears unreasonable here? any precautionary measures?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as its dry you will be fine. Drill slow and back up the under side to avoid splintering. I like lanyards for safety and allows a relaxed hold for better accuracy.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> This might be a bit silly, but i'm scared to drill a hole in the handle of any of my nattys in fear that they may split or break. I want to attach a wrist cord but just keep imagining it split down the middle upon drilling! are my fears unreasonable here? any precautionary measures?


Worst case scenario you glue some brass tubing in to the hole to line up. You won't know until you try! Use a brad point bit if you can.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Use a small bit first drilling all the way through then use your bigger bit drill half way then drill half way the other side if the wood is dry you should have no problems but like the fella above said you can epoxy some brass tube in there


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't push too hard. Let the drill do the work.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ash said:


> Don't push too hard. Let the drill do the work.


Man, I can't tell you how many times I've heard that...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaximus said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Don't push too hard. Let the drill do the work.
> ...


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

make a rough duplicate slingshot to test your idea, ive done some crazy shooters i say go for it. Glue is stronger than wood and if your worried you can drill a hole and put in a dowel. drill a tiny hole and gradually move to biggers bits, if you break it ill help you fix it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff,

your gonna keep effing around till you design something that truly changes slingshots forever.

Cool ideas and designs there.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

sharp drill bit a dull one will burn and thats not good


----------

